# Carriage Stop And Di Holder For Atlas 618



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have another project that needs an accurate bore depth but no way of measuring that on my lathe without stopping and using my digital caliper. I do have a set of iGaging scales to go on the lathe, but this seemed quicker. I also wanted to put to use the most awesome metric Mitutoyo micrometer head that Middle.Road graciously swapped for my slight less awesome and lengthy SAE Starrett one 

took fewer pictures than I thought, oh well

making the bed step in one of the holders



lots of lovely long chips - really loving my variable speed drill press mod, works so much better than before. This was at 1600-1800rpm (1/4in em) vs. the 800rpm max that I could use before, without stepping up to 3000rpm.



carriage stop



utterly crazy resolution, although I'll have to get used to reading it upside down 



0-50mm dial indicator for the near sighted and legally blind. It's Chinese, from Beijing Tool Works, but it only cost $10 and it seems to work very nicely. And it's metric!



I was thinking it might be handy to incorporate a screw stop in the DI holder, but that'll have to wait.

pleased as punch with the holders and even more so with my "mill". These were the first projects I've done on it since adding the treadmill motor and boy is it awesome.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice job.  I use a DI on my lathe all the time.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 11, 2016)

thanks, it's been really useful a bunch of times already. Still looking forward to getting my iGaging scales on there, but these will still be really useful - for threading and precise boring at the least.


----------



## george wilson (Jun 30, 2016)

Matt,it would be MUCH BETTER for you to clamp your work in the CENTER of the vise jaws, especially with that inexpensive drill press vise. The jaws will not stay perfectly parallel,and you really will only be clamping on one corner of your project. The only way to eliminate this,if you MUST clamp on one side of the vise,is to put a piece of IDENTICAL THICKNESS in thew vise on the other side of the jaws.

You are lucky the project did not come loose and get ruined.

What machines are you now turning and milling with? You mentioned a 618 lathe. Do you now have a mill?


----------

